# hitachi cf8b - need talk about slide bearings



## jkeuning (Oct 28, 2011)

Bought this saw used because of its great reputation. The slide was sticky or catchy or rough but there was no metal damage.

I got it taken apart and one of the bearing channels in the "linear bearing" assembly was misshapen and the bearings were falling out and getting jammed up.

I popped the bearings out of this one channel and put the slide back together and it slides sweetly.

So, I either use it like it is and hope to get a few more years out of the first sliding compound miter saw or I try to find a replacement bearing assembly.

Any thoughts on where I can get the bearing unit?


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

http://www.toolpartsdirect.com/hitachi-tool-parts.html


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

jkeuning said:


> Bought this saw used because of its great reputation. The slide was sticky or catchy or rough but there was no metal damage.
> 
> I got it taken apart and one of the bearing channels in the "linear bearing" assembly was misshapen and the bearings were falling out and getting jammed up.
> 
> ...


http://www.ereplacementparts.com/hitachi-c8fb-slide-compound-saw-parts-c-7927_13297_14913.html

I think you're talking about item #8, . Might be time to consider a new saw


----------



## jkeuning (Oct 28, 2011)

I should have mentiOned that I have the link you guys gave me. I'm looking for an alternate source. I'm hoping that I can find another supplier of a compatible part.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

jkeuning said:


> I should have mentiOned that I have the link you guys gave me. I'm looking for an alternate source. I'm hoping that I can find another supplier of a compatible part.


I don't think you're going to find a direct replacement alternative. The guys we linked to probably buy from Hitachi and Hitachi would have to tell you who they buy from and that's not likely. You may find a substitute here :
http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-linear-bearings/=faeh23

You will need to take some careful measurements and even then, not sure how much cheaper it will be getting real ball bearings. 
Another alternative may be to use a sleeve deal made from UHMW or Delrin or something like that. That stuff is fairly easy to machine so may be able to make, or have one made or modified from a piece that is close.
Good luck


----------



## jkeuning (Oct 28, 2011)

I put the saw back together this morning without the one row of bearing and it is sliding very smoothly.

Here is a clip from the user manual. Basically, I am missing one of the rows of bearings. Assuming the bearings are there to make this thing roll for one million years, I am going to further assume that it will slide just fine if I keep the bearings greased and the slide oiled. Which is what I am going to do.

In the meantime, if anyone checks in here with a source or solution, let me know!


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

jkeuning said:


> I put the saw back together this morning without the one row of bearing and it is sliding very smoothly.
> 
> Here is a clip from the user manual. Basically, I am missing one of the rows of bearings. Assuming the bearings are there to make this thing roll for one million years, I am going to further assume that it will slide just fine if I keep the bearings greased and the slide oiled. Which is what I am going to do.
> 
> In the meantime, if anyone checks in here with a source or solution, let me know!


Sounds like you're most of the way there. Word of caution on greases and oils though, they are dust MAGNETS. I would recommend something along the lines of a dry graphite spray lube. I get it from NAPA but most auto supply places will carry it. It is kind of a mess to apply but the graphite is in a liquid carrier that drys holding the graphite in place. Once there, it pretty much stays there. Another option would be teflon spray lubes. Avoid silicones at all costs and, as I said, greases/oils aren't a really good option either.


----------

